# How much does it cost?



## Ivory-Brier (May 10, 2016)

I want to go to Anthrocon, but how much does it cost (without a sleeping at a hotel, or any food, just the con)


----------



## Simo (May 10, 2016)

$60 for just the con. 

But I'd bring extra, 'cause you're bound to see something you want, for memories. Plus, I always like to have a few drinks while I'm there.

So it's not too bad just to get in.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 13, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

